# OGF first annual Fishing at the Foot Get Together (AKA Wingfoot)



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay guys here it is. We'll be meeting at Mark's Bait and Tackle again in Brimfield at 12 noon (Located on the corner of Rt. 43 and Rt 18 aka Tallmadge Rd, very close to the Brimfield police station) 

Sign in will be 12 to 1 and will still be $2. Since Moggie registering went smooth, we'll add a biggest fish catagory this time for an addition $3. (see below for prizes) After 1 p.m., sign ins are closed, no exceptions, and we'll headed down to Wingfoot State Park. Turn into the MAIN ENTRANCE to the park and head all the way back to the main pavillion.

As before, everyone needs to bring a bucket and be certified at the lake before they step on the ice. Certification is a crossreference from our master list, and then a numbered sticker will be put on your bucket. No sticker, no eligibility, no exceptions. If you didn't come to the Moggie get together, certification is quick and painless and only takes a couple seconds for each fisherman.

Fishing will go from 1:30 p.m. till 6:30 p.m. You must be back at the shelter by 7:00 for weigh in, NO EXCEPTIONS. Bring a light source for your shanty.

Gills 7" minimum
Crappie 7" minimum
Perch 8" minimum



Prizes All ties will be decieded with a coin flip.

Most Gills TROPHY
Most Crappie TROPHY
Most Perch TROPHY 






BIGGEST FISH (optional $3) Trophy and 100% payout of biggest fish entry fee, in the form of a credit to Mark's Bait and Tackle.



Junior Division (16 and younger) 

Most Gills Trophy
Most Perch Trophy
Biggest Perch Trophy

Note, Juniors are automatically entered into Jr. division upon registering and paying their $2, in addition to being eligable for the regular division. 

That should about do it. Hope to see an even bigger turnout. The Mogadore outing had 42, let's top that !!!! Non ogf ers welcome ! 

See you on the ice, Lovin Life


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I probably crash this party also.
Bring on the Dink Fest guys.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice sounds good! my vex and i will be waiting for the details


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man you guys can be some "debby downers" ....SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!! Is it going to be Exactly like the Mogadore one or "tweeked" a bit? cant wait!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

walleye guy Our reg ogf group has been catching slab gills for a month now ! Your not peeing in your hole are you ?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh great...I will probably catch 20 perch at this tourney! since it will be a bluegill one?? Did anyone catch a big crappie out there yesterday? I caught about 15 crappie all 6 inches? and 4 little gills about 4 inches? plus my one lone 8 inch perch I was telling ruminator that he got off in the hole and disappeared for a second then jumped out of the hole onto the shanty floor!! He must have been commiting suicide


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds good and hope I can make it.

If you have not ice fished in water that you can see 10' down then this is your opportunity. It is alot of fun and you can educate yourself on how fish bite as well as their behavior as it is seen on your vex, that is if you do not own a camera.

Last time I was out there, I looked down to see a large Walleye 23+". Of course it was about 5 minutes after I removed my minnow. 
I heard of one caught but has anyone else seen one?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm sure there are plenty of nice crappies in there. I hope we some some Jan 22


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds interesting!  I really need to get my truck's Heating System worked on so I can actually see where I am going this time! If I can get that fixed before this Tournament, I will be able to attend. If I go, I will have an "Open Seat" for 1 in a heated Shanty with use of Rods/Reels and Vex available... IF I am able to attend.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man... I'd love to be there but I'm doing an ice fishing seminar at the I-X Center Cleveland Boat and Fishing Show...

Seminar is at 4PM if anyone wants to show up!


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hopefully i will not be forced to work and be able to attend.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Jeff i will keep an open seat for ya and if kyle wants to go you guys can just use mine and i will try and buy a one man buy then


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovin life, keep me posted!!
anyone have the game of TWISTER so we have something to do in between the big bites!!!! lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

keep us posted...let us know if its going to the same or "tweeked"!!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am in unless I have to work!!! Sat was the first day off I had since christmas!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in unless there is a major snow storm...

I'm in unless there is a Trip to PI planned between now and that weekend.

I'm in! And, I'm going to make it on time and hopefully to the RIGHT bait shop...


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hope to make this one, just keep the rain and warm temps away.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I am planning on making this, never fished wingfoot before. Is there a award for the most holes drilled in one outing?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BigBag said:


> I am planning on making this, never fished wingfoot before. Is there a award for the most holes drilled in one outing?


We could make an Award that has a Bronzed slice of Swiss Cheese on it.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im planning on attending this one


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in see you there


----------



## mgood (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm in and i got my buddy to come along too.I had a great time at Moggie with everyone but I had to pack it up at 2 o'clock do to my feet was frozen.Sitting out on the bucket got bad after that wind kick up good.I'm looking to get a shanty ASAP.Atleast my buddy has one so it won't be to bad next time out.So anyone has a deal on a 2 man shanty let me know.But we will be at the wingfoot.


----------



## Hook'em N Cook'em (Jan 10, 2011)

Count me in! Never fished here before any help on where to go for good fish??


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Hook'em N Cook'em said:


> Never fished before any help on where to go for good fish??


The pond behind your house is a good place to start


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

See updated information on post #1


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll try and make it. Don't have a shanty or auger though. I anyone has an open seat in a shanty let me know. I'll help pull it out. I'm not a big fan of freezing my butt off on a bucket. Still have ice fishing poles. Haven't been ice fishing in about 5 years. 

Also, why not have a crappie fishing division as well since there are tons of crappie at Wingfoot?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok NOON really....I will be drunk by then??? Oh geez...
I AM IN just ordered my aqua vu 700.....it is on!! 
I will have to put a hurt on keggs vex....oh ya baby talking to you....Quack is gonna fire up the marcum....it is gonna be like a tv shop out there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Good point on the crappie. I know the odnr wants them thinned out.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

well sign me up again, grandson should be with me also. ordered my marcum 380 a little while ago from reeds sports. should be here in 3 -5 days so no early trial. for anyone that hasn't signed up for one of these, you need to. they are a blast. and this one being a later start should be easy. we won't have to get up at 4 am. bdawg i have a one man flip over you can use and help yourself to my auger. but it's only a 6 inch if i get the bolt out of my mora i will have it also.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey everyone i would love to come to this one the last one was a blast but i promised my son i would take him and his friend target shooting on the 22 if that does not happen i will definitely be there. Quackpot i'd like to fish with you and your grandson again. Larry


----------

